# qatar



## kens (May 1, 2012)

Hi All

New to this forum. I'm looking at a position in Qatar... and some advice.

Anybody got feedback on Qatar - what is it like for a 2+2 family (kids are under ten). Is it easy to get kids into good schools? What is the rental housing stock like?
The job seems to be in Doha, but will be working on a plant in Ras Laffan - what's the commute like?

What's security and safety like? My daughter is a blondie and my wife's all spooked after seeing the film 'Taken'.

What's the going rate for the job? I'm a senior engineer.

cheers

K


----------



## wakawakawoo (Mar 28, 2011)

Been here for 4 years with 2 kids under 10 was lucky with the schools, places are hard to get.
Housing is expensive, manly built but adequate if you only plan to rent. Ras Laffan is not too bad commute depends if you are driving or company coach, can take 45-75mins.


----------



## wakawakawoo (Mar 28, 2011)

wakawakawoo said:


> Been here for 4 years with 2 kids under 10 was lucky with the schools, places are hard to get.
> Housing is expensive, manly built but adequate if you only plan to rent. Ras Laffan is not too bad commute depends if you are driving or company coach, can take 45-75mins.


Badly not manly


----------



## kens (May 1, 2012)

wakawakawoo said:


> Been here for 4 years with 2 kids under 10 was lucky with the schools, places are hard to get.
> Housing is expensive, manly built but adequate if you only plan to rent. Ras Laffan is not too bad commute depends if you are driving or company coach, can take 45-75mins.


Thanks for info Waka

How did your kids get on? Does Qatar keep them entertained?
What was the standard of the school like? - which school was it?
Do you give them some room to 'free roam - or do they need to be kept close to home for security?

cheers

K


----------



## AdamsmithZ (Jul 29, 2012)

kens said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to this forum. I'm looking at a position in Qatar... and some advice.
> 
> ...



Hello Kens,

I'm also new to this forum!!!

For jobs searching I have found some useful sources through google:

Find out opportunities in Qatar, qatarjobscenter dot com 
List of Jobs in UAE or UAE jobs – www dot mmask dot ae
Petroleum opportunities in Qatar – www dot qp dot com dot qa
Jobs in Qatar or Qatar jobs – www dot mmask dot qa

I hope those sources will help you to find out jobs opportunities.

Thanks


----------

